# New Flatbed (Rebuilding 09 Chevy 3500HD after Tornado)



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, long story short:

June 5th, tornado took my bros house, and our shop, 3 trucks, 2 cars, all our mowers, a trailer...

One was or 2009 Chevy Silverado 3500HD. It got totaled out by the insurance company. So it went up to auto auction where we bought it back for $5500...

So far we have...
New windows all around.
New Fender
New Hood
New Headlights
New Cab lights
New Radiator 
New Grille
And last but definitely not least a New Flat Bed!!!

Just picked it up from the shop today. Ill Take better pics tomorrow when the suns out...

We are planning to...
Replace both doors
Towing Mirrors
Replace "Cab corners" or bottom half of the pillar

We still need to have it inspected to get our rebuilt salvage title...

I will put up a few of the truck from before the tornado, after, and how it looked today. By the way, i just put the new hood on about 1 hr ago... So its not on in the pics...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres the current pics from today...

So what you guys think?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks good with the flatbed.. Now we need some pic's with the hood replaced... What you you gonna do to take the sag out of the frontend this winter? If I remember right she was nosediving pretty hard last winter!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1137546 said:


> Looks good with the flatbed.. Now we need some pic's with the hood replaced... What you you gonna do to take the sag out of the frontend this winter? If I remember right she was nosediving pretty hard last winter!


Thanks, im glad i decided to get the flatbed over a regular bed. Granted i havent used it yet. But i think it looks pretty good. And the flatbed has do many possabilites. I wanna get a hoist in the spring if we have a good winter. Ill take pics tomorrow, with my real camera. Nor sure yet bur i was thinking a leveking kit or just crank the t bars, cause its the snows falling but not sticking. So i gotta rush to ger it ready.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

rusty_keg_3;1137577 said:


> Thanks, im glad i decided to get the flatbed over a regular bed. Granted i havent used it yet. But i think it looks pretty good. And the flatbed has do many possabilites. I wanna get a hoist in the spring if we have a good winter. Ill take pics tomorrow, with my real camera. Nor sure yet bur i was thinking a leveking kit or just crank the t bars, cause its the snows falling but not sticking. So i gotta rush to ger it ready.


turn the t-bars and buy timbrens. turning t-bars alone isn't good enough.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good. Keep up the great work


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Put bigger tires and it will look even better


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice work, I wouldn't even know the difference from new to old.

Ice


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

pssss the new is dented and the old is not


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

XxChevy-HDxX;1137885 said:


> Put bigger tires and it will look even better


Thats not in my budget just yet, but i want some when once i start making money with it...



f250man;1137855 said:


> Looking good. Keep up the great work


Thanks, im tryin.



EGLC;1137624 said:


> turn the t-bars and buy timbrens. turning t-bars alone isn't good enough.


Ive been looking in to timbrens, how hard are they to install?

Heres some pics from last night and today...

And if u see it in person you can see more dents unfortunately. But i want to get new doors in the spring if i can find "cab corners"...

I have the black parts that go on the hood but the adheasive from that gay tape is hard to get off...

Im thinkin ill get 2 amber clearance lights for the bed right behind the door...


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

almost looks new what brand plow is gonna be on it


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

joey7599;1138202 said:


> almost looks new what brand plow is gonna be on it


Thanks, i have a Boss Poly 8' 2"... I got it all hooked up and took pics but im loading them onw, i need to resize them. Its the original plow, its got a few bends (nothing major). And i had to replace the lights, and need to clean it up...

Im hurrying with the pics... Sorry


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

joey7599;1138202 said:


> almost looks new what brand plow is gonna be on it


Ok here it is... Theres whats left of my one light. I put 2 new ones on, but 2 of the old connectors from drivers side are gone...

And i gotta re align the lights, oil it, and get it cleaned up...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here a few of the truck, you can see how bad the damage to the door and cab corner are, but it shuts and latches, and i cant find those corners so it should do for now...


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

thats very unfortunate about the truck, sounds like you made out pretty good though with collecting the insurance money and then rebuilding it yourself.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I threw the plow on real quick and took a some more pics...

You can really see the dents in the last one...

What you guys think?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

MikeRi24;1138252 said:


> thats very unfortunate about the truck, sounds like you made out pretty good though with collecting the insurance money and then rebuilding it yourself.


Yea, thanks... It wasnt fun, and i hope we are never in that situation again... Yea, i got the truck for less than 1/4 what the blue book was (what insurance gave us). Then put another 1/4 of it into it... So i did pretty good, once i have it inspected i will be driving a truck worth 2-2.5 what i have into it...

And i got to keep the plow, and still got money for it, so i made out well on that too...

It was a fun a nice learning experience in a way... Very frustrating tho... It was partially mine b4 the tornado, but my bro bought it back and gave it to me, to pay me off for what money i paid for this truck, and some work i did for him... But i payed for the bed, and lights... And gotta buy doors, and cab corners still... And want towing mirrors... And some lights...

Some more pics...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Tell me more about the flatbed...
Cost
Difficulty to install
Why you chose that brand...


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think the bed makes it look like it is nose diving worse than it is. I think it looks like a slick truck with the flatbed, almost tough! 

Still can't believe how banged up it was!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

for what you got into it dont worry about the dents just look all mean and **** driving it .guaranetee people wont park next to ya , just fling the door open with your foot kick it shut lol, the money you saved you'll be in a new one in no time, put an ectoskeleton it and make it look like a truggy


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;1138269 said:


> Tell me more about the flatbed...
> Cost
> Difficulty to install
> Why you chose that brand...


Well, we got a killer deal... The delivery was 2 weeks later that "it will be here 2 weeks max, worse case"... So they did the install for FREE! And i had them re install the wiring for the plow. We pulled the harness and mount off b4 we shipped it to detroit, because we werent sure if we were going to buy it back... And the bumper, hitch was free cuz of the tornado..

Well, they had a "miss communication" at the shop, and didnt touch a week till after they got it, and took forever, and they said 2 days TOPS and it was 2 weeks... They didnt even get the mud flaps on or secure the trailer light plug... So they did the plow wiring, bed wiring, and install for FREE

It is a Cadet Western
8 ft long, 70 some inches wide (its to cold out, my hands are still frozen from taking pictures.

Like i said they installed...

We went with western because most other places gave us the run around, and most in stock beds were for duallys... The company has been around for some time now, and they make a good product from what we hear...



masternate42;1138270 said:


> I think the bed makes it look like it is nose diving worse than it is. I think it looks like a slick truck with the flatbed, almost tough!
> 
> Still can't believe how banged up it was!


Yea, i thought so too... I have 6" of clearance with the plow up, and 8 with it down... So its not terrible, but i wanna look in to timbrens... and maybe crank the tbars...

Yea, and this truck got the least beat up... A chimney fell, and tree fell on my bros other truck, flipped his subrban, tossed his caddy through the neighbors house and got folded around a tree "hot dog" and "hamburger" style... lol



IPLOWSNO;1138274 said:


> for what you got into it dont worry about the dents just look all mean and **** driving it .guaranetee people wont park next to ya , just fling the door open with your foot kick it shut lol, the money you saved you'll be in a new one in no time, put an ectoskeleton it and make it look like a truggy


Yea, i was thinking that, but then again i can just spend a few more grand and have it looking BRAND NEW again, and i want it to look professionsal. And look reputable (altho its still nicer than some trucks lol, but u gotta start some where, im not a basher. Just dont respect low ballers)...


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Truck looks great!!! never would have guessed that was made from the smashed truck


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Pre dented plow truck, perfect.
It does drop quite a bit in the front tho.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks great man. I would definitely put a 2 inch leveling kit in that front end it looks like it needs some help. Everything else looks great, I wouldn't worry to much about the dents maybe the drivers cab corner. If its going to be a work truck anyways. Good job on it ive been looking at all the pics the whole way from when it was all banged up in the first ones and it really came along way and looks good.


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks sweet man, I'd love to build a truck like that for a work truck and retire my GMC to a daily driver, Are you guys planning on plowing with the 03 Chevy Dump? if so what plow u putting on the front?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

BlackIrish;1138877 said:


> Pre dented plow truck, perfect.
> It does drop quite a bit in the front tho.


Yea, ive really got to address it... Last year i bought a vbox and that did a good job keepin it lever... But thats destroyed... So i wanna look at a leveling kit or timbrens, or crank the t bars... My friends a mechanic and said not to, its harder on the truck, and makes the ride quality worse...



exmark;1138900 said:


> Looks great man. I would definitely put a 2 inch leveling kit in that front end it looks like it needs some help. Everything else looks great, I wouldn't worry to much about the dents maybe the drivers cab corner. If its going to be a work truck anyways. Good job on it ive been looking at all the pics the whole way from when it was all banged up in the first ones and it really came along way and looks good.


Thanks, im really happy with how it came out. I dont kno if i posted the pic, but the gap between the bed and the cab seems rather big, im not sure tho...

Yea, its been a long project, ive but so many hours in it, its not even funny... It took like 10-12 to clean the cab (most loose glass and crap), and the stuff out of the old truck bed. The thing that sucks is everytime i get in or look inside i find more glass...

I think if i my brother or a friend ever wrecked a new truck again, i would jump on it... It took for ever, but we did basically everything by our selfs...



Supper Grassy;1138583 said:


> Truck looks great!!! never would have guessed that was made from the smashed truck


Thanks!



Polarisrider;1138976 said:


> Looks sweet man, I'd love to build a truck like that for a work truck and retire my GMC to a daily driver, Are you guys planning on plowing with the 03 Chevy Dump? if so what plow u putting on the front?


Yea, its the "new" (but older) company truck, now the red one is mine... It will become my daily driver... He plans to put a plow on it, but he is still shopping around...

Its a st stick, and i think that would suck so bad... Any1 esle using a stick to plow?


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1137912 said:


> pssss the new is dented and the old is not


pssss I didn't see that:laughing:

Ice


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1139076 said:


> Its a st stick, and i think that would suck so bad... Any1 esle using a stick to plow?


This guy!! I dunno, it's not horrible. Left leg can get kinda tired after a bit but you get used to it. And sometimes it gets to be a handful moving the plow, shifting and steering. But my steering is horrible so maybe it wouldnt be bad on a newer truck. I like being able to stay in one gear and decide when to shift or not. It's probably saved me a couple times


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

87chevy;1139643 said:


> This guy!! I dunno, it's not horrible. Left leg can get kinda tired after a bit but you get used to it. And sometimes it gets to be a handful moving the plow, shifting and steering. But my steering is horrible so maybe it wouldnt be bad on a newer truck. I like being able to stay in one gear and decide when to shift or not. It's probably saved me a couple times


Ok, that sounder stupid. Yes i know that people plow with sticks...

But between steering, shifting, and working the plow, seems like you would need 3 hands...

Plus my leg would get tired from sing the clutch non stop...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i actually prefer to plow with my blue truck which is a stick, if you drive a stick everyday it becomes second nature to shift, so its no diffrent when plowing. i dont even notice im doing it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm just curious what this entire project ran ya out the door?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

P&M Landscaping;1141396 said:


> I'm just curious what this entire project ran ya out the door?


Ok... Therse are all rough numbers but give you an idea...

Truck- $5500
Hood and fender- $500
Windows (4)- $600
Headlights- $300
Cab lights- $100
Bed- $1700
New plow Lights- $300
Plus a new grille

All together you can figure i got about $9,000 +/- $500


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1141370 said:


> i actually prefer to plow with my blue truck which is a stick, if you drive a stick everyday it becomes second nature to shift, so its no diffrent when plowing. i dont even notice im doing it.


Really, well i hope he gets used to it, and dont complain... lol

Ohh, we made the appointment to have it inspected for my rebuilt salvage title. The local one wasnt available till the 29th... So were going to the one by Dayton on the 20th...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

good luck you should be fine, if your worried tell him it was shoppin cart damage


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1140228 said:


> Ok, that sounder stupid. Yes i know that people plow with sticks...
> 
> But between steering, shifting, and working the plow, seems like you would need 3 hands...
> 
> Plus my leg would get tired from sing the clutch non stop...


Yeah the whole left side of my body was achy after this last storm we got. Sometimes you just have to stop, pick your gear, angle the plow and then go. Get used to it after awhile..

Anywho, the 09's lookin great!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1144536 said:


> good luck you should be fine, if your worried tell him it was shoppin cart damage


Well when you get something with a salvage title it says what needs fixed or replaced... They are really just looking for stolen parts and what not... All of ours were bought from GM and other authorized dealers...



87chevy;1144540 said:


> Yeah the whole left side of my body was achy after this last storm we got. Sometimes you just have to stop, pick your gear, angle the plow and then go. Get used to it after awhile..
> 
> Anywho, the 09's lookin great!


Yea, we shall see how it plays out, he is out hunting for a plow now tho. Snows comming fast and we thought my truck would be done already... :/

So do you think that my money was well spent on this project (once it passes inspection and is street legal)


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

made some wood sides for the truck... Still gotta finish the tailgate tho...
I still gotta stain them tho...

What you guys think?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dont paint them, take oil base black, paint , thin it put it on like stain and wipe to the desired look it wont peel its more of a stain


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

for $9,000 you can't go wrong on that truck!


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll give you $9500 for the truck!! Seriously, looks great I would love to trade my Jeep up for something like that. All you need is a V-Box now!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

you def need to beef the front suspension up on it, crank the t-bars and put timbrens or something. she sags pretty good with the plow on.


----------

